# Ural motorcycles



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

I have watched videos and read a lot.
I have a lot of motorcycle and other odd machine experience.
I have no experience with a side car.
Now I would like to hear your opinion's.
How hard to drive 45-50 mph?
How reliable?
Bug out use in addition to daily transport?
How much would the lockup rear axle help?
I am familiar with lockup axles on tractors and this is a major improvement IMHO it's better than the average 4x4.
So let's rip this discussion!


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

We have two. We got it so that we could ride with our handicapped son. Hubby says it's not like driving a regular bike. You have to learn how to use the rig to get you into and out of turns in the road. Also making a turn in town is different. They're great bikes. Having the trunk and rack makes it nice for storage. They go anywhere. Seriously. We've been in backups and we just went our own way over side walks, median strips and even fields lol


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Well Genevieve all I can say is when someone asks "where's the love" all they have to do is look at that happy, smiling face of your Son to see it.

I have heard a whole bunch of reasons why folks do different things, but to me getting a motorcycle with a side car so your handicapped Son can ride with you two is the best reason that I have ever heard. In my book (and put in today's language)*Ya'll totally Rock* :congrat:


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

Ha! Thanks! What can I say he's our boy so we weren't going to let him sit around while we rode. *shrugs* We took him to gun shows and Bike shows too. He always got a kick out of winning trophies. He'd get the loudest applause when he was pushed up to receive them lol He like to lift women's skirts too the cheeky fella!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

There a early BMW design. Russia took the toolin an built a plant in the Ural area, be how they come by there name. When they first came out ya had ta treat em like the early bikes, break in time on the engine, points ignition an so fourth. There weren't real speed demons, but were reliable, easy ta work on an at a fair price.

I thin the price has come up an they've made quite a few upgrades (not always a good thin in my book) to em so they be more user friendly.

Drivin a hack be a whole new ball game from ridin a regular motorcycle. They don't corner like a two wheeler an ifin ya ain't carefull when goin round a corner ya can bring the side car up.

I like em. They ain't thins a beauty but they got the old school look I like. Eventually I'll own one.


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks guys.
Love the pics.
Anybody have any time in 2 wheel drive?
Is it a difference like dropping a 4x4 into gear or more like 
locking both rear tractor tires together?


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

Shameless bump


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

An excellent bump. No shame in this post. Awesome stuff


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

How much are they? I always wanted a good bike with a side car!


----------



## W0X0F (Dec 10, 2012)

Jimthewagontraveler said:


> Thanks guys.
> Love the pics.
> Anybody have any time in 2 wheel drive?
> Is it a difference like dropping a 4x4 into gear or more like
> locking both rear tractor tires together?


Two wheel drive can be engaged on the fly, BUT is only used off road or in snow/muddy conditions as the it locks the the rear tire and sidecar wheel together (no differential).



Magus said:


> How much are they? I always wanted a good bike with a side car!


Approximately $16,000 for new 2wheel drive. (www.Ural.com)

Everything Ural can be found at (www.sovietsteeds.com)

HD


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Jimthewagontraveler said:


> or more like locking both rear tractor tires together?


This ^

When locked, you won't steer anywhere but straight ahead!


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

Yes I have heard that 2 wheel drive is useless on dry 
Pavement but from the vids it seems to make a massive 
difference on snow,Ice/mud.
And I'm thinking it must be like stepping on the axle locker
on our old tractor.
it has been able to pull out many a stuck four wheel drive.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Jimthewagontraveler said:


> it has been able to pull out many a stuck four wheel drive.


I have stuck many 4WD trucks, usually it is opposite corners that spin (driver's side front tire and pass side rear tire). A locking differential would be marvelous to have.


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey guys I have been to raceway ural now and these are incredible machines.
Jim pettite is the man for this BAR NONE.
It is hard to ask a question he does not answer of the tip of his toung.
Take off is not the fastest but faster than any man i ever met and way faster than most cars.
When the 2 wheel drive is locked in on pavement you have about 2% of the original turning on dirt turning is fine.
When you have a passenger in the chair flying the chair is possible but should rarely happen by accident they DO recommend learning to fly the chair, practice is good.
fuel milage of 30 mpg is a fair estimate so no comparrison to a motorcycle.
This is the truck-tractor of the motorcycle world.
The side car can carry 600 lbs.
The warranty is void if you pull a trailer BUT......SHTF????
GETTING AIR WITH THE FRONT WHEEL IS A CHORE!!!
Turning requires a learning curve throttle up makes you want to turn right and must be compensated by your shoulders.
The harder you hammer the throttle the stronger your back needs to be.
Now that I have ridden one I will say they are incredibly manuverable.
I now look at walkways and ditches and forest paths as a posibility.
They have one massive bennefit that they were originally designed for they would be a very hard to hit target.
And remember that tiny fast mover could pour MASSIVE firepower to any direction very quickly.
Begin to think in pounds of ammo not rounds.
Or as a wait and hide in the Ural then shoot n scoot device they are very easy to disguise then drive out.
They also fit through a much smaller door than anything other than a golf cart.
They do have some limitations with mud 6 in stock 10 in with JIM PETTIT mods.
They were made to compete with Zundapp the german model and they lack a low enough 1st gear.
AS OF NOW THERE IS VERY LITTLE THAT CAN BE DONE ABOUT THIS.
The clutches have really been improved to help compensate for slipping the clutch on take off to gain EMERGENCY POWER.
And the clutch handle pulls in smoother and easier than ANY bike I have ever touched.
I was able to make contact with another { not JIM} person who gets paid to tear up URAL equipment.
POSSIBLE future upgrades now being tested are awsome.[sorry can not leak but i know what i saw in boxes from russia.]
As far as parts they are very easy to get now so stock up now.
This whole machine plus parts and fuel for years of emergency use will fit in a 10 x 10 x10 metal box.[underground?] and YOU can fix it.
One final caution if you want to use them to plow snow with a blade you will need to beef up the frame and put on snow chains???


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

The bike looks a lot later model than the WW2 ones they were building for so long. The Chinese also have the Zundapp plant they brought in and produce a version like the WW2 cycle. My only question is how well are the engines made these days. the first ones in did not meet EPA emission regulations by a long shot. Also the one I tried had oil burning issues. The one pictured intrigues me in that I see a lot of improvements to the cycle. The side car remains a clone of the WW2 model. No problem there. I had seen one in my home town in the last month and wondered who made it. Nice post. GB


----------

